# basic electrical class



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Who's your audience?

I'd probably show them how to use the phone to call an electrician, and give them the next 8 days off.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

1) basic safety/how not to die/cat ratings on meters and what can go wrong if you don't use the right rating
2) DC, AC circuits - very basic circuit theory, components of a circuit
3) basic ckt theory (ohm's law, resistance)
4) basic intro to NEC codebook and how code is complied with (intro to ahj, how work is inspected and approved, who is responsible for compliance, where to go for answers if you don't know the answer)
5) basic intro to conductors, conduits, cables 
6) basic wiring - receptacles, sp switches, 3 way switches, light fixtures, etc.
7) intro to actual jobsites: pictures, stories, videos of actual installations and installtion methods - installation of wiring, cable, conduit, anchors, pulling tools, etc.
8) basic color coding and what is/isn't allowed to be remarked
9) more ckt theory, 4 way switches, contactors, relays, controllers, AIC ratings, overloads, breaker operation, GFI, AFCI operation
9) intro to NRTLs, equipment listings/labels
10) calculations and advanced ckt theory
11) Masters exam
12) divorce lawyers and how much they cost
13) retirement and how to retire with no money in the bank
14) preparing for death/ funeral costs


----------



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

kielarsp said:


> I have to teach a basic electrical class. I have 9 days of class time ( not a lot of time ) what would you suggest to teach?


Seriously, the very best that you can offer in that time frame is:

1. Explain the benefits and pitfalls of becoming an electrician.
2. Mention the types of electrical careers that they may pursue.
3. Direct them to the institutions and/or organizations offering accredited and recognized training, apprenticeships, etc.
4. Tell them what math classes to focus on to ensure or at least increase the odds of acceptance and successful completion of such a program.
5. Thank them for coming.

Anything more than this is pure folly and can be quite literally, dangerous.


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Yucan2 thank you,
I,m teaching a first leg after there done with me they have an intro to photo voltaic, basic small wind and a intro to motor control. Were retraining a group of people who lost job because the factory closed. I'm gonna stress safety,terminations, Ohm's law,simple circuits, basic troubleshooting and basic N.E.C.


----------



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, no breaks or lunch. With just (9) days, you've got your hands and their plates quite full.

Have at it and all the best.

BTW, one other point I'd make. Since the objective is to get these people re-employed as soon as possible, I would hope that your curriculum at some point offers PLC training. In most parts of the country, in the manufacturing sector, it's a great ticket to an interview.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Start them off with this video. Its not very long and worth its weight in gold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFN0wqUIY6o

I've used it for three years before starting my seminars and training classes. Watch their faces and you should be able to pick out the ones that will need the most help by their expressions. It will also help in breaking the ice and things started.


----------



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

gardiner said:


> Start them off with this video. Its not very long and worth its weight in gold.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFN0wqUIY6o
> 
> I've used it for three years before starting my seminars and training classes. Watch their faces and you should be able to pick out the ones that will need the most help by their expressions. It will also help in breaking the ice and things started.


Hilarious!!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

9 days how many hours a day?

Heck many college classes are only 6-14 days 2-4 hours a class. You should have a subject for everyday, with a printed outline. In my experience you should get you information for 4-8 different books, I never found one decent book that covers all I wanted to pass on.

Oh who are the students?????

Electricians? Apprentices? Building engineers? Green horns? Office personell?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I discuss arc flash and the dangers of electricity first. To me that would be the most important thing a new electrician should understand.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I discuss arc flash and the dangers of electricity first. To me that would be the most important thing a new electrician should understand.


That's kind of like showing a video of gonorrhea before the first date.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> That's kind of like showing a video of gonorrhea before the first date.


Yeh it is! Would instill some respect in them for electricity. I know when I started out I had no idea it was as dangerous as it is. I used to know some residential guys that thought trimming out live wasn't a problem. I'd smack them up alongside the head now if they told me that.


----------



## lemau (Aug 29, 2010)

hi guys...im very love electrical engineering  keep it up to teach about electrical... well done  

http://www.electricneutron.com


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

kielarsp said:


> I have to teach a basic electrical class. I have 9 days of class time ( not a lot of time ) what would you suggest to teach?


What qualifications do you posses to be teaching this class?


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the many replies. The students I had were displaced workers, because the train factory shut down. many of the students had some electrical back ground, so I had a great time going more in depth then just going over the norm. We started out with series,parallel circuits Ohms law, terminations. basic circuits single pole three way gfci and how to trouble shoot with the vom meter. I also taught them how to calculate and bend EMT.We also talked about the NEC and how it is applied it to residential applications. This class was a great pleasure to teach,because I was working with an older group of students. the class I have now for 15 weeks has a average age of 19.


----------

